# 900+bhp build



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Just wondering what sort of costs im looking at to build a 900+ gtr from stock?? Including gearbox and clutch upgrades.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Will all depend on who you use, component specs and how robust you want it to be.

Anywhere between 25k and 40k I guess. Less if you use second hand parts. This assumes just over 10k on the box (first gear, baskets and clutch upgrade) then 15k to £20k on the engine build and turbos and intercooler. And the about 4 or 5k on the normal stage 4 bits (exhaust, inlets, injectors etc.

These I would say are not premium product prices either


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If you can then for this power you would be best fully building the box an running chunky clutches (eg 18 plate). Add another 10 to 12k


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Will all depend on who you use, component specs and how robust you want it to be.
> 
> Anywhere between 25k and 40k I guess. Less if you use second hand parts. This assumes just over 10k on the box (first gear, baskets and clutch upgrade) then 15k to £20k on the engine build and turbos and intercooler. And the about 4 or 5k on the normal stage 4 bits (exhaust, inlets, injectors etc.
> 
> These I would say are not premium product prices either


Box would need a full build for that, 4th gear is far the weakest point.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It's all in the mapping and torque control John.... You know who I'm quoting here lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> It's all in the mapping and torque control John.... You know who I'm quoting here lol


4th lets go in stock/4,25 cars mate, whats the point in building a 950hp car and hamstringing it ???
Weve done enough trans to know 4th is just waiting to let go


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Also will depend upon your intended use, namely road, track or drag, as they will determine the strengthening requirements for engine and gearbox and thus overall cost.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And I should say I've built mine to around 850-900 and frankly don't wish to say on here what I've spent to get to this point.

The wife might see it....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> 4th lets go in stock/4,25 cars mate, whats the point in building a 950hp car and hamstringing it ???
> Weve done enough trans to know 4th is just waiting to let go



Like I said in the original post. It all depends on how robust you want it to be. I fear 4th gear letting go. I believe it is prone to it due to its placement and partial engagement if the shaft flexes. This might be less of an issue when the bigger odd shaft upgraded. 

I agree with what you're saying though which is why I posted the second message. 

You are running similar power right? And I know you lost 4th. But you're running on oem 2 to 6 with upgraded 1st right?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Like I said in the original post. It all depends on how robust you want it to be. I fear 4th gear letting go. I believe it is prone to it due to its placement and partial engagement if the shaft flexes. This might be less of an issue when the bigger odd shaft upgraded.
> 
> I agree with what you're saying though which is why I posted the second message.
> 
> You are running similar power right? And I know you lost 4th. But you're running on oem 2 to 6 with upgraded 1st right?


My box was stock but on pump when it let go, as an emergency we pulled it and threw in a Dodson 1st and input, stock gearset and all circlips, it already had a 20 plate extreme billet clutch, its now having full albins with braces and Dodson billet plates (not clutch) My trans will be kept as an exchange as its ideal for stage 4/4.5 cars

Mine is only 730/40 whp on Q16 (for now) more power coming soon.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As you know, I'm planning for engine and turbos soon hopefully. I will limit torque somewhere around 700lbft (poss upto 800lbft depending on what dimitri advises) and just run a straight torque line to as high revs as possible (8500ish) and get the power that way. Should make the car easier to drive fast on the bends and not destroy the trans and axles and props in the process.

Of course, the plan will be to complete the box build with stronger 2 to 6 gears. Then if desired could access all 900lbft if needed (?!)

I have the turbos sorted so it's getting closer


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What turbos Mart?

Rocky's LM1200 kit?!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yep!!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Damn that'll go like stink.

Looking at the dyno plots it's all after 4K so you'll likely have less issues gearbox wise than some


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Being efrs and sat on the log manifold I hope the 7663 won't be too big for 1k hp and ruin the ability to do well at things like the totb handling course. With sensible torque management, good transient response and better (some) traction control I would like to enter again and come top 4 or 5 on the handling.

I can't wait to get the build nailed down and booked in.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Damn that'll go like stink.
> 
> Looking at the dyno plots it's all after 4K so you'll likely have less issues gearbox wise than some


Yes let's hope so. On both counts! I never go full throttle in the mid range anyway, always preferring to drop gears and rev it. Had my engine compression tested during last service at Litchfields and they said the results were good so must be doing something right. Cars at 70k miles now and ripe for a rebuild.

I'm doing cams etc so hoping for 8500/9000 RPM rev limit and the bigger blowers on a 3.8 should be good. Hopefully


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

such a broad spectrum of prices around here that i feel it might be sensible to look at what it would actually cost as a minimum for the OP to get his 900bhp+ with no corners cut but also not wasting money in the wrong place. as its 2018 lets assume that most cars are 2011> and i would say the average millage of GTR's i see are around the 35-40k mark.

Right enige, one tuner has put up a breakdown of parts and labour involved in building an engine that they rate to 1000bhp. on the assumption above that the car is average millage and serviced well there price to do the build without having to change all the timing gear is £8520 in vat 

link for anyone interested.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/539058-winter-builds-special-offerings-2017-2018-a.html

stock to stage 4.25 prices vary but i know for a fact it can be done with proper reputable parts from established tuners for as little as £4250 inc vat and not using a milltek brand exhaust. this includes Ecutek mapping on a car that has no licenses and is just as easy to map to stage 5 as it is stage 4.25 with no extra cost 

intercooler rated to do 950bhp + £1450 inc vat fitted ( maybe a little less when tied in with other work

fuel pumps to support 900bhp on pump fuel £320 inc vat fitted

so thats your motor built and your supporting mods in place, all you have to do now is decide what turbos you want to run. as your engine is being built and the old turbos are off you would consider these items labour free for fitting. the only problem here is that 900bhp is a bit of an odd number and if you where only after 850ish you would just go EFR on the stock manifolds as the best all rounder. to do a solid all day every day 900bhp+ you will need to go through options with your tuner but 6-8k would pretty much get you what ever you wanted.

So front end is done and now only the gearbox to go through. there are so many parts in the gearbox and different reasons for changing them: strenth, reliability and wear and tear. 

the always seems to be some confusion around these gearboxs and people tend to think of them in regards of how much power you can put through them. the gearbox dose not care how much power you put through it as such only the torque it is going to see. you can make over 1000bhp with out ever sending the gearbox more than 850ftlb of torque.

As the OP falls into this category you do not need a completely built gearbox that's 20k+ instead all you need on a 2011> car is:
1-6 gear set 
16 plate cluch
billet baskets A and B
3 mechanical circlips 
Labour and fluids

the above can be done for around 12k inc vat and will be as much as most of you will ever need.

the above prices assumes synchros are in good shape and are fine to reuse.


So:

engine £8,520
stage 5 supporting bolt on's £4,250
Intercooler £1,450
Fuel pumps £320
Turbos £6,000
gearbox £12,000

total £32,540

now the above is what the OP would need to do 900bhp+ but as mentioned earlier 900 is a bit of an odd number as the is very little that would stop you doing 1000bhp on the above spec.

if the goal was 850ish which in my opion is the most fun and what most people go for then with the torque capped to 700 - 720ftlb the stock gearbox ( depending on application ) seems to hold together well and only needs clutches and baskets saving you around £9,000 off the price above.

now that is not a grantee and a whole different conversation but i know of at least 10 cars out there making 850ish on stock boxes.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's a great post TB, thanks for taking the time to pop that up.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Great break down, a little surprised with the final number but 900bhp ain't cheap in anything...



Teaboy said:


> such a broad spectrum of prices around here that i feel it might be sensible to look at what it would actually cost as a minimum for the OP to get his 900bhp+ with no corners cut but also not wasting money in the wrong place. as its 2018 lets assume that most cars are 2011> and i would say the average millage of GTR's i see are around the 35-40k mark.
> 
> Right enige, one tuner has put up a breakdown of parts and labour involved in building an engine that they rate to 1000bhp. on the assumption above that the car is average millage and serviced well there price to do the build without having to change all the timing gear is £8520 in vat
> 
> ...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Being efrs and sat on the log manifold I hope the 7663 won't be too big for 1k hp and ruin the ability to do well at things like the totb handling course. With sensible torque management, good transient response and better (some) traction control I would like to enter again and come top 4 or 5 on the handling.
> 
> I can't wait to get the build nailed down and booked in.


Getting serious now mate :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> such a broad spectrum of prices around here that i feel it might be sensible to look at what it would actually cost as a minimum for the OP to get his 900bhp+ with no corners cut but also not wasting money in the wrong place. as its 2018 lets assume that most cars are 2011> and i would say the average millage of GTR's i see are around the 35-40k mark.
> 
> Right enige, one tuner has put up a breakdown of parts and labour involved in building an engine that they rate to 1000bhp. on the assumption above that the car is average millage and serviced well there price to do the build without having to change all the timing gear is £8520 in vat
> 
> ...


Very informative!

Thanks


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks teaboy. Appreciate the info..


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

"if the goal was 850ish which in my opion is the most fun and what most people go for then with the torque capped to 700 - 720ftlb the stock gearbox ( depending on application ) seems to hold together well and only needs clutches and baskets saving you around £9,000 off the price above"


In your formulation for this are you removing £9000 from your £6000 turbo and £12000 gearbox mods? 

Could you elaborate on the costings to get to 850. Perhaps assuming engine and 4.25mods already In place.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Most from the gearbox and probably 1 to 2k from the turbos


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

gtr mart said:


> Most from the gearbox and probably 1 to 2k from the turbos


Pretty much Mart


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Richie84 said:


> "if the goal was 850ish which in my opion is the most fun and what most people go for then with the torque capped to 700 - 720ftlb the stock gearbox ( depending on application ) seems to hold together well and only needs clutches and baskets saving you around £9,000 off the price above"
> 
> 
> In your formulation for this are you removing £9000 from your £6000 turbo and £12000 gearbox mods?
> ...


All you would do with your gearbox would be:
14 plate clutch
Billet baskets A and B
4WD mechanical circlip
New trans fluid 
Labour

Aprox £3100 instead of 12k

Turbo wise the are cheaper was to make 850bhp than EFR's but performance wise they are stil about the best all rounder so if your budget allows then it's just under 6k for EFR's with lines and bigger intake / suction pipes.

So you want to know what it takes to get from a built motor at stage 4.25 to 850ish. Basic Ball park:

Box £3100
Fuel pumps £320
Intercooler £1450
Turbos 4-6k plus fitting


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

TeaBoy
thanks for your posts...
So i have a litcho forged engine and 4.25 making approx 690bhp...

I am tempted to go higher, are you saying what I would need is
14plate clutch plates, or whole new 14plate clutch kit?
Bigger IC
turbos and fuel pumps..

So approc £9k plus labour?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

L6DJX said:


> TeaBoy
> thanks for your posts...
> So i have a litcho forged engine and 4.25 making approx 690bhp...
> 
> ...


Personally in your position I would go
16 plate extreme billet clutch
Rebuilt ets with extreme clutches and bearing retainer
AC Speedtech IC
Pumps and fuel system to suit turbos

Having broken a trans at maybe 780 hp id say its a lottery as to how long it will last and hopefully doesnt take out the whole trans, which I have seen.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Personally in your position I would go
> 16 plate extreme billet clutch
> Rebuilt ets with extreme clutches and bearing retainer
> AC Speedtech IC
> ...


Morning, thanks, 
Yeah it is a concern isn't it.
This is all hypothetical until later in the year I am just trying to get a feel for how many pennies I will need.


----------

